# 10 years old Stihl Kombi 90



## WesternSaw (May 31, 2020)

Have not been on here in quite awhile but I’m wondering about an issue with my older KM90 4mix .Last year while using it would not restart just quit . Took it to the shop and it was diagnosed as broken on off switch .repla dean don my way ! This year same thing went to restart and nothing so back-in the shop but as of yet they have not looked at . If it is the same issue we’re these switches problematic ? 
Thanks
Western Saw


----------



## WesternSaw (Jun 1, 2020)

Anyone have any ideas to my above post ?
Thanks
Western Saw


----------



## DND 9000 (Jun 2, 2020)

Did you let it sit with fuel in it? Sounds linke the fuel system needs service. Always run it dry if it is sitting for more than 3 months. Also check and adjust the valve clearance to the needed specification. It may also be possible that your ignition module is acting up when it is hot.


----------



## WesternSaw (Jun 6, 2020)

DND 9000 said:


> Did you let it sit with fuel in it? Sounds linke the fuel system needs service. Always run it dry if it is sitting for more than 3 months. Also check and adjust the valve clearance to the needed specification. It may also be possible that your ignition module is acting up when it is hot.


No to sitting for any length of time with fuel in it . I was using it on two different jobs shut it off to move something out of the way put switch back to run but it would not start up again. Thought I may have flooded it but that was not the case . Same exact thing happened last year 
. So I’m thinking it is the on off switch again . Are those switches problematic ?
Thanks 
Western Saw


----------



## DND 9000 (Jun 6, 2020)

No the switches are not problematic normally. I think it can be your ignition module acting up when it is hot. This is not a rare fault. Other machines have that too.


----------



## WesternSaw (Jun 6, 2020)

DND 9000 said:


> No the switches are not problematic normally. I think it can be your ignition module acting up when it is hot. This is not a rare fault. Other machines have that too.


Thanks for the reply ! Will see what the repair shop has to say .
Western Saw


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 6, 2020)

WesternSaw said:


> Anyone have any ideas to my above post ?
> Thanks
> Western Saw


I would think the carb is bad. You can test for spark ! If it has spark put a small amount of fuel in it and see if it fires momentarily.


----------



## WesternSaw (Jun 7, 2020)

lone wolf said:


> I would think the carb is bad. You can test for spark ! If it has spark put a small amount of fuel in it and see if it fires momentarily.


Thanks Lone Wolf


----------

